# License Ethics Question



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I spoke to one of the guys that I hunted with this weekend and discovered he didn't have a license. His reasoning was that his hunting partners all had licenses, and if he killed a deer he was going to go straight to the store, buy a license and tag the deer himself.

What do you guys think about this?

Just curious. I didn't report it, but it got me thinking.

Evan


----------



## Darbyman (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't like it.

This behavior gives all hunters a bad name.
You are paying your fair share and he is not.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*License question*

Does he not have the money to purchase the license or is he just being a prick?? 


I would suggest to him that he should go out and purchase the license before he goes on his next hunt. Explain to him that purchasing a license helps to protect his hobby. Without the monitary help from hunters we would not have the funds available to protect the animals that we love to kill. 

Does the other hunters know that he does not have a license?? I suggest talking to some of them and get their feelings on the matter. If they share the same feelings I would suggest strongly urging him to purchase the required license as a group. If he still does not take the warning I would call the man and report him. He can give your hunt club a bad name by hunting illegally.

Just my opinion.

Darin


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

If he gets caught hes screwed especially if he hunts NC they dont play....geo


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*NC License*

In NC they can be rough on hunters that do not follow the rules. If you get caught doing something stupid you deserve a ticket.

Lets look at the tags system. You have a sheet of tags. All you have to do is punch a hole in a tag and put it back in your pocket. If you get checked they just check for the hole. You better have one punched. Then you better call in and get a number for deer you killed. If you get checked later and have a punched tag but no number in the space and do not have a deer in your truck, you get a ticket.

If you are riding home with a deer tied to your 4-wheeler, you will get stopped in Chatham County. If it is visible you better have a tag cut. If you have enough sense to put it in the back of your truck for no one to see, odds are you are not going to get stopped. 

It is also common if you have blood on your bumper or tailgate you will get pulled. You better be able to produce a punched tag with a number written beside it. They don't play. 

NC has made it very easy not get a ticket. You can even kill all the doe you want during the course of the season. If a man gets a ticket for not tagging a doe, he is a fool. 

If you abide by the laws, or close to them, you should not have a problem in NC. I do suggest having a valid NC hunting license.

Darin


----------



## Predator (Oct 6, 2008)

kingfisherman23 said:


> His reasoning was that his hunting partners all had licenses, and if he killed a deer he was going to go straight to the store, buy a license and tag the deer himself.


His reasoning ain't going to fly with the game warden. 

And a license doesn't even cost that much. A North Carolina resident license is $30, which includes hunting, big game, and fishing. In Virginia a resident license is $18 for each permit: hunting, big game, bow, crossbow, and muzzleloader. $96 to hunt with all weapons. Add fishing and it's $120. That's ridiculous. Tell your friend $30 is a bargain. 

Out of state hunting permits are a different story. A friend of mine has a farm in Granville County he has offered to let me hunt. Out of state license is $120. But as a Virginia resident, it would cost me $140 to buy an out of state license due to a stupid reciprocal agreement. That's a lot of money to me, so I didn't do it.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Is he a real friend?If so you should advise him he is breaking the law.Turning him in is touchy.I went at it with some of the guys in my clubat one of our (meetings).It was brought up about tagging a deer for someone else so you could keep your tag,I told them it is against the law,if YOU kill it YOU tag it.Needless to say I was not very popular at that meeting.


----------



## Predator (Oct 6, 2008)

chriscustom said:


> I told them it is against the law,if YOU kill it YOU tag it.Needless to say I was not very popular at that meeting.


"Be good and you will be lonesome." Mark Twain


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Stimulating responses.

So I looked into the situation further.

The guy was a first-time hunter, my uncle's friend from Virginia. He wasn't really sure about the whole thing and whether he wanted to do it or not. He didn't bring a gun with him, and there was only one gun in the stand for three hunters. And $140 for one evening in a treestand seems kind of steep.

He ended up getting hooked after my uncle killed a 22" 10-pt Saturday night. He went out and bought an out-of-state license and I'm taking him to buy a rifle this Saturday.

I realize that he was still in moral gray-becoming-black area, but now I understand better where he was coming from.

Evan


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well that makes sense. I have taken people along on a hunt and they have not had a license. They were there to observe, they didn't touch the gun or have anything to do with the hunt at all. However, we did get stopped by Fish and Game and they did suggest that the person should have a license. I guess it COULD depend on the Game Warden's mood at the time.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Been hunting for 5 yrs now with out a licence and haven't gotten a ticket yet.
Oh and I tag all the deer I kill too.
There is a way if you know how.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone who kills game animals without a license and proper tags is a poacher.

Poachers steal from you and me and should be reported.


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

bbcroaker said:


> Been hunting for 5 yrs now with out a licence and haven't gotten a ticket yet.
> Oh and I tag all the deer I kill too.
> There is a way if you know how.


In Virginia you dont need a license if you are a minor, under 18, and related to the landowner, but you still have to check in your kill.


----------

